
Apple, Google Partner on Coronavirus Contact-Tracing Technology - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-google-partner-on-coronavirus-contact-tracing-technology-11586540203
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/NGry8](https://archive.is/NGry8)

But in any case, the article so far is just two paragraphs:

Apple Inc. and Google are teaming up to build software into smartphones that
would alert people recently in contact with someone infected with the
coronavirus, an unprecedented collaboration between the makers of the
operating systems behind billions of smartphones world-wide.

The tech giants said the solution, which will be released over the coming
months, will use Bluetooth technology on phones to allow users who opt-in to
tap into an ecosystem of apps from health authorities that track the virus.
The concept, known as “contact tracing,” would make it easier to contain
future outbreaks as people return to work and the drumbeat of daily life.

